# Looking for IASCA Finals results from 1998



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm trying to reconnect with some old friends, some of whom I have forgot their last names. I know they all placed at the Finals that year. Does anyone have a list?

-Mark


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

here you go 

IASCA Finals ,Oct 3 - 4 '98, Dallas ,TX [Archive] - CarAudioForum.com


----------



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

pyropoptrt said:


> here you go
> 
> IASCA Finals ,Oct 3 - 4 '98, Dallas ,TX [Archive] - CarAudioForum.com


Well crap, I had the year wrong then. This was in South Carolina. Maybe it was 1997 then? Thanks for the help anyway.

-Mark


----------



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

MMC Racing said:


> I'm trying to reconnect with some old friends, some of whom I have forgot their last names. I know they all placed at the Finals that year. Does anyone have a list?
> 
> -Mark


*EDIT: I meant 1997 *


----------



## MMC Racing (Dec 25, 2008)

The people I'm wondering what happened to are:

Asian Judge from Atlanta. I think his first name was Calvin?
Asian competitor in a Honda (Accord I think) from Tennessee. All dynaudio. I believe name was Sam Goh?
Tall white competitor in a Mazda truck - first name was Nick


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

Calvin Louie
Sam Goh
Nick Scott

I don't know about Sam, but Calvin and Nick are still kicking around, just not in the sport anymore.

Scott


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

By the way. It seems those results above are wrong. I won Expert 1-600 in 1998.

Scott


----------

